# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si te bej qe Mac Book pro te mos shkoje ne sleep kur mbyll kapakun?

## Genti70

Pershendetje,

Shpesh here me duhet ta perdor Mac Book Pro (Mac OSX v 10.6.8) me kapakun (Lid) te mbyllur. 

Ndryshe nga Windows, nuk po arrij te gjej ndonje funksion qe te beje qe kur te mbyll kapakun Mac te mos shkoje ne Sleep mode. 

Bera disa kerkime online dhe e vetmja menyre eshte qe te keshe te lidhur ndonje monitor ose keyboard etj...

a ka ndonje menyre me te thjeshte?

thnx

----------


## Edmondii

Click on the blue/black apple icon in the upper left corner of your screen, and choose System Preferences

In the Hardware section, select Energy Saver

Make sure the Settings for: drop-down box is set to Power Adapter

On the Sleep tab, move the sliding bar labeled Put the computer to sleep when it is inactive for: to Never

----------


## Genti70

Faleminderit per pergjigjen, 

Une dje instalova Lion os dhe nuk e di a eshte e njejta procedure edhe per kete os. Do ta provoj njehere megjithese nuk jam shume i bindur.

----------

